# Install failure



## sleven (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've been using Linux OSes for about 7 months and decided to try FreeBSD mainly due to a driver issue with my high speed modem/router.  

I have installed about a dozen different distros.  I read through the FreeBSD install procedure and found it very similar to what I been doing.

I read this in the manual:



> 2.2.1.2 FreeBSD/amd64
> 
> There are two classes of processors capable of running FreeBSD/amd64. The first are AMD64 processors, including the AMD Athlonâ„¢64, AMD Athlon64-FX, AMD Opteronâ„¢ or better processors.
> 
> The second class of processors that can use FreeBSD/amd64 includes those using the IntelÂ® EM64T architecture. Examples of these processors include the Intel Coreâ„¢ 2 Duo, Quad, and Extreme processor families and the Intel Xeonâ„¢ 3000, 5000, and 7000 sequences of processors



I have a HP Compaq with a Core 2 Duo. I wanted a 64 bit system so I download the amd64 ISO.

I went through the install a few times up to the point of no return just to make sure I had every thing correct, then install failed and overwrote my MBR.  I tried the install again to make sure I had everything set, and could not find any issues.  Then I read the hardware file in the install and it said it supported Intel Core 2 (not Core 2 Duo).  So I have reinstalled a linux OS in its place to recreate my bootloader (I've had to do that twice before, no biggie) after coming back here and reading a bit more, I realized I was in the wrong manual.

I should have stopped by here first and ask a few question before I started, live and learn. Now I need some advice.  I want a 64 system (not a deal breaker if 32 is all there is) on a Core 2 Duo, which ISO should I use?

The i386 for FreeBSD 8.1 on a Core 2 Duo?  Is i386 32bit? What's the scope?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, amd64 is the right version for 64-bit on a Core 2 Duo.  i386 will also work, but is 32-bit.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a HP Compaq (8510w) with 
	
	



```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (2194.51-MHz K8-class CPU)
```
That's amd64.


----------



## sleven (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't understand, 

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/  >  http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/hardware.html  >  

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE Hardware Notes  >   2.1 amd64  >  As of this writing, the following processors are supported:

All Intel Core 2 (not Core Duo) and later processors

That is exactly what I read in the hardware file on the install DVD

I found this on closer examination when I got back from the failed install.  All I saw after the point of no return was screen after screen saying ... Failed, everything failed, the MBR was writen over, on reboot a black screen with F1, F3, F5 and F6 choices of boot F3 was BSD but it failed to do anything, F11 did get me back into Windows XP F5 and F6 did nothing. 

Also I have now downloaded  FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1 twice and the MD5 does not match, thats why I downloaded it a second time.  The MD5s are not even close to being a match.  I'm paying much closer attention this time. The amd64 MD5 matched perfect.

I'm using this addy 
http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/stats.html?info_hash=8bb4fb4d114fb7da3ce9991488fa78eb7ba7664f
with Transmission. Checking the MD5 manualy from the dowload file matches what K3b reports and it starts with 75eb...4eb1

I got the same mismatched MD5 numbers twice now.  Have any idea as to what I should do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core#Core_Duo <- 32-bit (i386)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core#Core_2_Duo <- 64-bit (amd64)

Make sure you know which one you have.

To get up and running, you really only need the cd1 ISO. You can get a ports tree (or packages) from the net after installing the base OS.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

sleven said:
			
		

> I don't understand,
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/  >  http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/hardware.html  >
> 
> ...



The quote is correct.  The "Core Duo" was 32-bit.  All of the later "Core 2 Duo" CPUs are 64-bit.  That "2" is significant.

Intel Core


----------



## sleven (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay, now I see how I was reading it wrong, the first amd64 8.1 ISO does support the Core 2 Duo, which is what I have in this machine, that means I made a mistake in the install.  

I'm going up to the point of no return and write down some messages I got that were not covered in the install instruction, then come back and ask before I try it again. 

At least the MD5s matched all the way to burn on amd64. BBiaB


----------



## sleven (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't seem to get the slices formated correctly, I've had several different OSes on ad0.   There is a 60G partition in the middle with a very small leading and trailing partition(or slice).  It also keeps saying that Chunk ad0s2 and ad0s3 does not start on a track boundary. I going to read the installation guide once again.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

If FreeBSD is the only thing that will be on that drive, use the sysinstall screen to delete all the partitions (slices) and then use All.  Set it bootable, then Quit.


----------



## sleven (Jan 14, 2011)

I keep the two OSes that I use on a daily basis on the second drive, sdb (which comes up as ad4 on install). The first drive has Windows XP in the smallest partition I could manage, and the rest of the 130G is my OS play ground, so I can't just wipe it out.  

Because the partitions (or slices) were giving me a hard time trying to install BSD, I did use gparted to delete everything except for the one XP partition in hopes that BSD would be a bit easier to install.  With installing and deleting OSes on ad0 it had become rather fragmented. 

This is my first go at a BSD OS, some elements of the install look very familiar, the different process is a bit daunting.  I've installed so many Linux OSes that I really don't have to put much thought into it any more.  

I may go buy a small HDD tomorrow just for BSD if I can't get it to play nice with it neighbors. I was hoping that there was a way to boot into it without it having to be in the bootloader.  Now that there is nothing but XP on the drive, I suppose I could keep trying till I get it to work.


----------

